# Other > Off Topic >  Fourm Game - Let's Create a Story

## MattSteiner

Here is the idea of the story.  Each person writes 5 words, in an attempt to create an interesting story.  Please copy and paste the previous text and continue the story in your new post.   Also wait at least 3 posts before making another one.

Once upon a time, there........

----------


## old man emu

Once upon a time, there.......was someone with an idea.

----------


## BakerEvan

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary

----------


## MakerTed

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of

----------


## Newbie101

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of co-workers, classmates and friends.  He

----------


## old man emu

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of co-workers, classmates and friends. He even blogged about it.

----------


## Solidabble

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of his co-workers, classmates and friends. He even blogged about it.   						Then one day, an unfortunate

----------


## Geoff

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of his co-workers, classmates and friends. He even blogged about it. Then one day, an unfortunate series of events took place and

----------


## Axel

Once upon a time, there was someone with an idea. His idea was so extraordinary that he told all of his co-workers, classmates and friends. He even blogged about it. Then one day, an unfortunate series of events took place and then after a few years this Off Topic category is just used to post links to sell things, nothing much in the way of topics though.

----------

